# Premier Maltese - Dooley's Sister's Looking for Forever Home



## mcaldw01 (Jan 12, 2011)

So, we brought Dooley home almost 2 weeks ago and we are just having the best time with him! He is so playful and just full of personality! I wanted to post that Dooley has two beautiful sisters that still need a home and I would love to know if anyone on SM would be interested! I would love to keep in touch to see how our little siblings grow up! 

Judith Geiger (of Premier Maltese) was wonderful to work with and you can tell that she really cares about her beautiful malti babies! I would recommend her to anyone that is looking for a new addition to your family. She doesn't ship her puppies but would courrier them if you live far away (she's in the Cloumbia SC area).... Let me tell you that Judith cares so much about her babies...you can really see that she puts loving care in making sure they stay safe. 

I posted some pics of Dooley a couple of weeks ago and I'll try to add them to this post....just wanted to post in case you are looking for a new female malti baby for your home! These babies are precious!:wub:

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to send me a message! 

Mere


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Dooley is a little darlin' and I'm sure his sisters are, too.


----------

